

Man's static jacket sparks alert  - drucken
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/4252692.stm

======
cleverjake
No, it didn't.

[http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-
bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_to...](http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-
bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000070;p=0)

------
jamesbrownuhh
2005.

